# glass streaks



## bioch (Apr 8, 2006)

how to i clean glass streaks, i can see the old water level and little water minerals all over that i cant take out. how do i make it like new again?


----------



## APCRandall (Feb 2, 2007)

a razor if you are careful


----------



## Engold (Nov 4, 2006)

You could use viniger..... it is an acid.... called acetic acid... very but can help to remove mineral deposits..... or use an Algae Scraper with water or viniger


----------



## brighty K (Oct 1, 2008)

I know it sounds crazy, but the fine steel wool you buy at the grocery store is the best thing in the world for cleaning tanks. It's softer than glass and will NOT scratch the glass. I discovered it myself as a kid and have been using it since then to get off the nastiest calcium deposits. I've even used it on ADA tanks, which I treat as precious, holy relics.

Oh, and it helps to keep the steel wool nice and wet. Also, I only use about a quarter size piece of it at a time and give it a little elbow grease. Once you're done with it, throw it away, as it will rust quickly and you probably wouldn't want to use it after that. Once bag of steel wool should last longer than you can keep track of it. I always lose my bag or leave it somewhere before I run out!

Try it! I promise it works and will not scratch your glass. Test it on the bottom of the tank first if your scared!


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

Ditto on the steel wool. That's what I use and it works great.

-Dave


----------



## helgymatt (Sep 12, 2007)

I have water streaks on the outside of my tank, which I'm pretty sure are caused from my Macro solutions for E.I. I use liquid solutions out of a squirt bottle and I got messy when I started and some dripped down the side of my tank. I didn't wipe it up like I should have and now the streaks don't come out with anything. Do you think the steel wool would work on the outside of the tank for this too? I'm worried since its dry it may scatch or make the glass cloudy. Maybe I could just keep the wool wet? 

I tried vinegar with little success. Earlier today I dipped a paper towel in vinegar and taped it up to the tank for a few hours so it would stay in contact with the glass for a long period. I think it may have helped a little, but it was really messy trying to tape up a wet piece of paper towels. 


Matt


----------



## brighty K (Oct 1, 2008)

Yes, it's fine to use steel wool on the outside glass too. And, again, I find it's easier if it's wet. It won't scratch or otherwise cloud the glass. It doesn't do a thing but clean it. It's miraculous!

And thanks for the backup, Dave. People look at me like I'm crazy when I tell them this. Even after a demonstration, people are skeptical.


----------



## helgymatt (Sep 12, 2007)

It works!


----------



## workn4frags (Sep 29, 2008)

+1 on the steel wool, use it to clean water spots of glass all the time.


----------



## helgymatt (Sep 12, 2007)

This really made my week as I thought my pride and joy rimless tank was stained forever! LOL


----------



## bioch (Apr 8, 2006)

woulld windex work w/ steel wool or would it create a chemical effect that will blow my tank up?


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

bioch said:


> woulld windex work w/ steel wool or would it create a chemical effect that will blow my tank up?


You don't need to add any chemical when using the steel wool. Just keep it moist. If you really want to do windex, you could only use it on the outside. If you get windex into your tank, you could kill your fish (it has ammonia in it). Some glass cleaners are ammonia-free, but the active ingredient may be dangerous in your aquarium water.


----------



## zer0zax (Mar 25, 2007)

I heard lemon juice works wonders for getting rid of mineral deposits on glass. Several dart frog keepers use this trick, just a little bit put on a cotton ball and wipe away. Obviously I think this would be a bad idea in a filled aquarium, but it should work wonders on the outside glass. Make sure to wipe the lemon residue off with distilled water. I can't wait to try the steel wool trick! But for empty tanks I will use the lemon juice.


----------

